# Dragonlance Classics: Dragons of Despair



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 26, 2003)

_This thread for players only.  Spectators are welcome to comment in the OOC thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40750_ 

The air surges fierce and sweet, carrying the clear musk smell of the woodlands.  The soft murmurs of stirring leaves, insects, and small animals fill the landscape.  The clear highland sky blushes with the end of day and fades into starry sleep.  This is home.

From the rock outcropping the valley below seems peaceful, untouched.  Dense forests of pine carpet the mountainsides, broken only by thick aspen woods.  The mountains, deep blue in the distance, circle the valley floor and form a soft highland bowl.

Five years ago, you and your friends parted to search for a true cleric.  Tonight, you meet on the road to Solace and report on your discoveries.


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 26, 2003)

The tall man with the dolorous mustache received many strange stares from the citizens of Solace. He had lived here for many years and been accepted among them, but still, they stared. The reason for their curiosity was the archaic breastplate he was wearing. Most of his neighbors had forgotten about his link to that sad old tradition, or at least pushed it to the back of their minds. Today he was travelling, however, and one can't be too careful. 

The breastplate bore the mark of the Solamnic Knights. In some parts of Ansalon, wearing that symbol was tantamount to a death sentence. Thankfully the people of Solace are a more forgiving lot than most, for the man would sooner cut off his sword arm than hide his birthright.

The man's name is Sturm Brightblade, and tonight he is reuiniting with his closest (and only) friends. They seperated five years previously to search for any sign of the old Gods. Sturm travelled north to Solamnia with Kitiara, half sister to the twins. Some would be sad that Kit was not returning with him. In fact Sturm was not looking forward to telling his friend Tanis about what Kit had become. Sturm was never comfortable with their relationship, and he and Kitiara had quite a falling out during their travels. Niether of them found any signs of the True Gods, although both learned some things about themselves and each other, maybe too much.

Sturm was approaching the giant oak which cradled the Inn of the last Home, almost as if the Inn were part of the tree itself. The sound of laughter and clinking glasses mingled with the smell of Otik's famous spiced potatoes wafted down on the cool autumn breeze.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2003)

The Elf moved swiftly through the waning daylight of the forest. He had already knocked an arrow, his Almond eyes searching the woods around him for enemies. It had been quite a few years since he had last been home, as humans would measure such things, but for one as long-lived as he, it seemed as if he had just blinked his eyes.

It is almost time, he thought to himself, looking forward to the reunion that was planned for that very night. It had been 5 years since he and his companions had parted company vowing to find word of the true gods, and to learn the truth behind the rumors of war in the North.  He hadn't found any proof, but he still trusted in their existance.  There was too much to suggest they did, the beauty of the forests, the white stag that had led him along the hidden forest paths.  There was something out there guiding.

Although he was looking forward to meeting all of his former companions again, it was the thought of one that quickened his pace towards the Inn, towards her. Kitiara Uth-Matar, the woman that had occupied much of his thoughts during these last 5 years. The older sister of Caramon and Raistlen was like tempest always changing, always so mercurial. Its what drew him to her, she embraced life, she was chaos incarnate, and that crooked smirk that she had… simply intoxicating.

With that thought foremost in his mind he finds himself having arrived in Solace, his former home.  Guided more by memories then sight he padded along towards the house that he had built up in the mighty Vallen wood trees.  It was rare for a human settlement to make such use of nature's bounty ad beauty, it was one of the few things that made his exile from Qualinesti bearable.  From the house's condition, he knew he would need to repair it before the winter, sighing, he continued on along the tree-bridge to the Inn of the last home.   He hoped he wasn't late as he slipped through the doorway.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 26, 2003)

Wandering down a lonely road, a grumbling dwarf slowly approached the bent tree that marked the northern boarder for the pastors for Solace. _Five years, and am sure them manlings have messed everything up. More likely then not there wont be a smith for a hundred leagues, horse waken about without proper shoes, iron rushing in the streets instead of made into something useful… humph, no respect for the proper order of things at all… well can't worry about that._

He stops for a few minutes and pulls out a clay pipe, and packs it with some good tobac, still lost in thought. _ Humph, be good to see the lad again. I am sure he growen up good. To bad he an't got a beard but, no bodies perfect. Humph, might have to deal with that Takhisis dammed Kender again also… hmm unless he got his stupid throat stretch taken what don't belong to him. Serves him right, if you ask me…"_

Flint continues on his journey toward Solace, looking forward to seeing old friends (yes even that blasted Kender!) and finding a bit of rest at the Inn of Last Homes. These last five years have been frustrating and fruitlessss _Bha… gods, as if they were any left, would they care about the doings of such a sad lot of races? Nay, we be better off with good steel and not a lot of worthless knee bending to some unseen, unfeelin specters. Five years a wasted is what I think, searching for a holy man and a way to avenge the wrongs done to my people. I failed them all… and the doors of Thorbardin are lost, to much as changed. Curses on the mountain dwarves and their vile gully dwarf cousins!_


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 27, 2003)

A big man lugs his and his brothers gear up the steps in the valewoods of the Inn of the Last Home.  "It will be good to see everyone again, won't it Raist?  I can't wait to see Tanis, Flint, Sturm, and even Tas again.  I never thought I would say I would want to see a kender again but here I am doing it.  Do we tell them what happened....?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

More than a few steps behind, Raistlin stopped on the stairs and looked up to Caramon.  Leaning heavily on his staff (yet holding it protectively), Raistlin gave him a hard stare with his strange new eyes.  Barely holding off a coughing fit, Raistlin replied, “_We_ will tell them nothing of the trip to and from the Tower of High Sorcery, _nor_ anything that happened while we   were there . . .”

The coughing could be held no longer, and Raistlin doubled up in the coughing, pain racking his abdomen and throat.  He reached into his pouch to remove small bit of dried lemon peel from a pouch on his belt and placed it in his mouth, chewing.  Raistlin tasted the metallic taste of his blood and the citrus and soothing of the dried peel. He refused to look in Caramon’s direction, knowing the concern and pity would be clearly evident on his face.

“You may speak of the time after, when we were mercenaries or of the troops that we have faced,” Raistlin rasped. “I will tell them of the tower – I’m sure even your friends will notice the changes.”

Raistlin continued his ascent on the stairs, hopeful for some hot water for his tea. Once he reached the top of the stairs and the entrance to the Inn, Raistlin paused.  He moved his most critical pouches to within the concealed pockets of his red robe. _  Damnable kender.  I’m sure he’s too much of an aggravation to have died in these times, _ Raistlin thought.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

"RAIST!!! CARAMON!!! GUYS!!!" Came a high pitched voice.  Running up came a child-like man, but his appearance, the friends knew, was not a fitting display for the massive amounts of trouble he was prone to causing.  "Someone say my name?"  Tas looked around, and suddenly felt an urge to hug someone.  The nearest person ended up on the receiving end of the big kender-hug.  "I missed you guys!"


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 28, 2003)

Sturm smiles at the sight of his tall, jovial friend.  Approaching he hold out his hand.

"Caramon.  It does my sould good to clap eyes upon you again.  I trust you are well." 

Sturm glances at the twin of his friend.

"Raistlin.  It appears the past 5 years have not been kind to you." 

_Clasping Caramon's hand_ 

"Your sword arm is as strong as I remember.  Tell me of your travels since last we met."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 28, 2003)

Warm laughter tumbles from the inn.  The worn steps wind around the heavy trunk up to the familiar, carved door.

The Inn of the Last Home never changes.  The polished wooden bar curves around several living branches.  An old man weaves stories in the corner and delights the crowd gathered about him.  The delicate windows of stained glass behind the bar are being polished by Otik Sandath, the barkeeper.  He turns and waves, smiling at you, and motions the barmaid in your direction.

The low murmur of voices fills the inn.  The bartender turns thoughtfully to polish the glasses.  At a far table, near the storyteller, a man and woman sit together and speak quietly.  Another man stands beside the now-silent storyteller while a small boy stares thoughtfully into the fire.

The barmaid steps toward you, smiles, and shows you to a table.  Something about her seems familiar.  The hair?  The intelligent glint of her eyes.  Could this be Tika, the little girl who swept the tavern floors a short five years ago?  The inn never changes, but its people do.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 28, 2003)

"Ah...Sturm, it is good to see you again.  No, the years haven't been kind to Raist..." _Caramon looks at Raistlin who's eyes begin to darken and Caramon stops._ 
"The past few years we were mercenaries but always chose our jobs with care.  How went your search up north?"

_Once inside the Inn_

"Raist!" _Caramon nudges his brother_ "Raist!  Is that Tika?"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2003)

"It does appear to be her my friend."  said a bearded man from directly behind Caramon.  With the beard its almost impossible to reognize Tanis's elven features, as no elves have facial hair, its a pretty good disguise when elves are unwelcome.

"How are you my friends?"  Asks Tanis smiling at the Kender the knigt, and the Jovial giant of a man before him.  He clasps each of their hands, and makes sure to keep the little one who had once asked him if he was a giant kender at arms length, he had quite learned his lesson about the childlike thieves of Krynn, though calling them theives was likely to bring tears, no, they only borrowed things for safe keeping.

He glances at Sturm, then around the Inn, looking for his lady love, she was suppoused to be with him, at least she was when they parted five years ago.  "Sturm, Where's Kit he asks?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

Raistlin just smiled thinly at Sturm's comment and stared at him with his hourglass eyes.  No one knew the thin smile came to him as he watched Sturm wither before his eyes.

"Yes, and by the looks of her, she's the barmaid.  When you're done oggling, have her bring me hot water for my tea." Raistlin rasped with disdain.  He made his way to a large table and sat against the wall in the shadows of the inn.  Resting the staff gently against the wall of the Inn within easy grasp, Raistlin began removing the ingredients for his tea from various pouches.


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 28, 2003)

Sturm clears his throat uncomfortably and squares his shoulders.

"Kitiara is not coming back.  She chose to stay in the North, fighting as a mercenary."

Sturm holds back his judgment on Kitiara's chosen path, and their falling out in Solamnia, to spare his friends' feelings.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2003)

Tanis reacts predictably to the news, his jaw knots up his hands clech and un-clench, and a look of hurt at the seeming betrayal is evident on the half-elfs' bearded face.  He sinks down into a chair across from Raistlin, nd sighs resignedly.

"She must have had her reasons,"  he mutters looking down at.  Feeling low, he looks at Raistlin hidden in the shadows.  "How did your search go?" he asks the mage.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

"I miss Kit.." Tas lamented as he sat down in a chair, his head barely reaching the table-top as he looked at his new staff..  tsk tsk, people shouldn't leave things laying against the wall once they're done with them.


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

Raistlin looked up, irritated to be disturbed during his preparations, and saw Tanis before him.  The hurt in his face bit back the retort that Raistlin was about to provide.  Raistlin nodded his head toward the chair next to his, indicating for Tanis to sit down.

”My brother and I have seem many things during our five years away, and not many of them good,” Raistlin said, then, coughed once and vainly tried to clear his throat.   “We met many who claimed to be clerics and worshippers of gods, but they were charlatans, all.  In fact, at the city of . . .” 

Raistlin paused in his conversation with Tanis, realizing something was amiss.  First, he didn’t have his water yet, but second and more importantly, his staff was missing.  There could only be one person without enough sense to know to never mess with a wizard’s staff.

“Burrfoot, my staff knows who its master is, and it reacts . . . poorly with those that aren’t its master – _even_ if they just found it sitting all alone.  Return the staff . . . _now._”


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 28, 2003)

_Bloody Kender... better look to make sure all me money is still here... hmm_ thinks Flint as he takes a seat and looks around. His eyes widen at the sight of Tanis, "*Lad, now yea be a right good sight for sore eyes! And a beard, why laddie I am so proud of yea. It looks good on ya. Give it a few more years and you will look down right respectable.*" He will nod to the rest and eye Tas with hard look to make sure his idle hands are no where near his stuff... "*Well now, where can ya get a proper drink now? And maybe something solid to eat?*"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 28, 2003)

darn it sorry double post


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 28, 2003)

"Things are no better in Solamnia.  The people have turned away from the Knights, and the true Gods they serve.  In many places, a connection to the Knights is reason enough to be run out of town if you are lucky.  Burned at the stake if less fortunate."

"I was able to track down some memory of my family, however.  Sadly, my Father's sword is all that remains of my birthright."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

> He will nod to the rest and eye Tas with hard look to make sure his idle hands are no where near his stuff..





> There could only be one person without enough sense to know to never mess with a wizard’s staff.




OOC: I feel so loved.. 

IC: 
Tas looks up at Raistlin  "Your staff?Well why'd you leave it all alone then?It could get stolen!  You're lucky I found it before someone else came along and took it, mm-hmm."  He then looks back to the staff, seeming to have forgotten that its not his.
Noticing Raistlin still standing over him he looks back up a moment later "Um, did you want something?"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 28, 2003)

"Tas, give Raistlin back his staff.  Now Tas."  Tanis said hiding a smile behind his beard at his diminutive friends antics.  He puts his hands on Sturm's shoulder, knowing his friend put his entire soul in his being a Knight of Solamnia, it certainly could not have been easy for him to find out about the order's decline in favor in its homeland.

"I am sorry Sturm, I have more of the same to report.  No true clerics are to be found." he says sadly shruging his shoulders.  He didn't try hard to console the human, knowing that Solamnics worked hard at being stioc and all.

"Thank you old dwarf,  that means a lot coming from you." he says hugging Flint hard enough to lift him off the ground.  He had known Flint Fireforge long before the others, besides Tas, were even born.  Some of the Half-elves best memories were of the adventures he and Flint had before they had met Tas.  The dwarf and the memories he dredged up allowed Tanis to forget about Kit, at least for awhile.

He lifted a hand to signal Tika to serve them once they had taken their seats.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

"OH, sorry Tanis." Tas pouted for a while but handed the staff.. nealy twice his size.. to Raistlin.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 2, 2003)

Caramon asks Tika to bring him back some spiced potatos, some meats, some ale, some more potatos...more food than anyone normal could possibly eat in one sitting...and of course Raistlin's water.  "Ah, will be good to have some good food again."  Caramon then turns to his brother, "Raist, are you cold?  I could stoke the fire up some if you are?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 3, 2003)

You relax in the glow of the warm fire and the company of old friends, recounting tales of the last five years and the shared adventures from even earlier.  

More patrons filter in as the evening wears on.  One farmer complains loudly to Otik and his companions about some hooded men lurking about town.  Said they stopping normal folk and asking about a blue crystal staff.

The man near the storyteller speaks, "One of the Holy Guard rode through about two days ago asking about that staff.  He said that anyone who had knowledge about it should send word to the Prelate of the Temple in Haven."

Otik laughs at the stories, "A magical staff, no doubt.  Forged by the demons of Darken Wood, I'll wager.  Quit yer griping and have a drink."


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

Raistlin relished the touch of the warm, smooth wood in his hands as Tasslehoff returned the staff to him.  The warmth of the wood hinted at the power within the staff, power that was his to nurture and wield.  Raistlin again placed the staff close to him, but this time set his foot against the base of the staff.

"No, brother, I am close enough to the fire at present.  My water would be appreciated, though," said Raistlin, condescendingly.  Any further biting comment was cut off as Raistlin listened to the travelers discussing the blue crystal staff.

_A magical staff, hmmm.  And blue crystal, what an unusual material for crafting a staff.  Most likely a staff dealing with electricity or cold.  Definitely something worth acquiring.  Perhaps I'll send the kender wandering around town.  Eventually, he'd just 'notice' he's carrying it."_ Raistlin thought.  He gaze drifted over to the kender and his eyes narrowed slightly.  Raistlin's expression then turned thoughful as he considered whether the kender already had the staff.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 4, 2003)

"Speaking of those hooded men, I saw a group of them on the road into Solace.  Something very strange about them, even for Seekers." 

"Tika, a plate of Potatoes and a mug of Ale if you please.  They are starving in the north.  In some places a loaf of bread is as valuable as a block of solid steel."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2003)

"I could go for a plate as well Tika," Tanis says to the red-headed serving maid.  "And Tas, do be careful about not touching things, we don't want to get run out of town again."

Tanis scratches at the itchy beard irritably wondering if he should simply shave it now that he was home.  He wondered what Kit would say about it, and frowned sourly at her abscence.  Why wasn't she here, she had sworn an oath just as the rest of them had, to return after 5 years.  His almond eyes squinted in concentration.  Now that all who are returning had returned he wondered what it was that they would be doing.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 4, 2003)

After a night of reunions, fellowship, and spiced potatoes you descend through the boughs of the vallenwood tree in which the inn is cradled.  Most of the townsfolk have returned home already, but you feel strangely refreshed despite the lengthy travel.

As you make plans to meet in the morning, the bushes to your left rustle.  Suddenly, dark shapes scurry from the woods on both sides of the road.  Their yellow-green skin pales against their heavy black armor; their twisted faces glare from the evening darkness.  They crouch in a large circle about you, well beyond sword range.

A stout pony struggles up onto the road, sagging beneath a flabby figure who resembles a larger version of those who surround you.  The pony ride suddenly turns his head toward you and yells, "Onyx demands the blue crystal staff!  Forfeit the staff now or die!"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 4, 2003)

Flint draws his battleaxe in one fluid motion... "*Whats this??? Sons of Gully Dwarves scum!*" Flint holds his action to see what these spawn will do...

OCC _does Flint know what these creatures are? I assume we have run into Goblinkind before but want to make sure before rushing off and attacking them _


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2003)

Tanis just watches the goblinoids shaking his head, what were such things doing in Solace?  He draws his bow and readies himself to fire on the mounted figure, obviously the leader.

"We don't have the staff, now leave us."  he says forcefully hoping that a bow pointed at him will make their leader reconsider his position.

OOC: ready his attack action to fire on the leader if any of the creatures at all approach.


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2003)

Raistlin shakes his head slightly thinking, _With one’s such as these searching for the staff, whoever Onyx is will have little chance of locating it.  However, they may have more information about the staff._

Raistlin gives a look to his brother, drawing on the experience they had working together, signalling to be ready.  Raistlin will ready an action to speak ‘Shirak’ and bathe the area in light from the Staff of Magius at the first sound of combat (steel on steel, bow twang, etc.).  If another action is available after that, he will cast _Sleep _targeting the leader and as many around him as possible.

OCC:  Raistlin’s current spell list [should it be necessary]
0th (4): Detect Magic (x2), Ghost Sounds, Prestidigitation
1st (5): Burning Hands, Charm Person, Mage Armor, Sleep (x2)
2nd (3): Invisibility, Levitate, Web
3rd (2): Lightning Bolt, Protection from Elements


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 4, 2003)

Caramon draws his longsword and prepares to fight if needed.


(ooc: I hope to get his stats up tonight - at least stats version 1..)


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 5, 2003)

Sturm draws the Brightblade and silently makes a vow...

"My life before my honor..."

[OOC:  Readies an action to attack any enemies that come within reach.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 5, 2003)

Roughly turning his swayback pony, the leader of the hobgoblins shouts, "Destroy them and bring the staff to me!"  He then gallops into the woods.

Ten hobgoblins close around the six of you.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2003)

OOC: Are we rolling for initiative, etc? Or are you going to do it?  And I believe Jemal is unable to get to a computer after today.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 5, 2003)

_I'll do all the rolling. As discussed in the [Considering] thread, most of the fights (including this one) will pass quickly.  Just post the general strategy your characters wish to use in the combat._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2003)

OOC: Tanis will rapid fire his bow until the hobgoblins get in sword range, then he'll use his sword


----------



## Jemal (Mar 5, 2003)

OOC: I'll still be able to get to comp, just not as frequently as usual until/unless we get the comp fixed.

IC: Tas doesn't like these guys, they're mean.  He'll get to a safe position and THUNK them(Sling), or if he can, flank and sneak attack any with the other end of his hoopak(Staff).
"I want the crystal staff! Raistlin took mine so I want another one, you can't have it!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 5, 2003)

Caramon will protect his brother as much as possible attacking all who come close.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 5, 2003)

Sturm will move to attack the closest enemy, using full Power Attack.


----------



## Keia (Mar 5, 2003)

Raistlin will _Sleep_ those that he can - provided there is enough light to see by.  Otherwise, he will _Light_ up the area with the Staff of Magius ("Shirak"), then _Sleep _some hobgoblins.  Then its stand back and conserve magics, attacking with the staff where safe.  If someone is in trouble Raistlin will use his second _Sleep_ spell.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 5, 2003)

Flint will charge the center mass of goblins, and chop up any that get in his way...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 6, 2003)

Tanis and Flint respond the quickest, long familiar with fighting goblins and their kin.  While the dwarf charges the largest group of hobgoblins, Tanis sends several arrows over his head, forcing the enemy to duck and cover.

While several of the enemy surround the vicious dwarf, the rest close in on the group.  Sturm and Caramon hold the sides, taking a few small hits, while Raistlin completes his spell.  Suddenly five of the enemy are taken out of the fight.

Tasslehoff springs forward, attacking one of the hobgoblins around Flint.  The poor creature never sees the hoopak swing up and impact the back of it's head.

Flint drives another of his attackers back with furious swings of his axe.  When the hobgoblin trips over a root, Flint is quick to swing for a kill.

Flint's final opponent prepares to take advantage of the dwarf while his back is turned, but an arrow from Tanis catches him in the throat and he slumps to the ground.

Sturm faces what looks like the sub-leader of the group.  The creature steps quickly to avoid Brightblade, then responds with an attack of his own.  When the hobgoblin sees Caramon flatten the last of his allies, he turns tail and runs.

_The enemy have fallen or fled.  Caramon, Sturm, and Flint each suffered a light wound._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 6, 2003)

Flint spits on the ground "*Bastard sons of Gully Dwarves, these things where even more pathatic then normal...*". He then looks over at Tanis "*What ya think they are doin' so close to town anyway? What the blast is this blue cyrstal staff anyway? Magical I suppose*". 
He will look a little suspiciously at Raistlin from the corner of his eye grumbling to himself  _Hmph, magic... never trust it, lessen it a good axe or something_


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

Raistlin looked to the fleeing subcommander, _The creature is lucky to be out of sight, otherwise I would deal with it and I would have answers,_ he thought.

Coughing several times as the adrenaline from the combat wore away, Raistlin leaned heavily on his staff, dabbing at the side of his mouth with a handkerchief. 

"Someone could search the bodies of those that have fallen.  Perhaps we could ask one of these who have fallen - they're only sleeping." Raistlin suggested.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2003)

The half-elf sighed slinging his bow over his shoulder once more.  He didn't understand why they were searching for this staff, but if they were willing to kill for it, it must have some value.

"Flint, Caramon, tie up the sleeping ones, my house has rope if there is none closer."  He thought for a minute.  "Tas, I think they might have some things where they don't want them found, can you pile their things over here?" he asks pointing at a larger boulder.  He walks cautiously over to Raistlin still eyeing the hobgoblins warily.

"Do you know anything about a Blue Crystal Staff?"  he asks the frail mage quietly, doing as he had often in the past, seeking the smarter man's advice.  He ddidn't know why the others seemed to listen to him, but they often did,  or at least they had before they seperated.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

Seeing Tanis approach, Raistlin put away the blood-stained handkerchief within the red robes of his order.



> "Do you know anything about a Blue Crystal Staff?" he asks the frail mage quietly,



"Sadly, I do not," Raistlin explained quietly.  "I am fairly knowledgable about arcane staffs of power but I have not read of a 'blue crystal staff.' Those that attacked us _could_ know, but that is doubtful.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 6, 2003)

Flint nods his head to Tanis and goes to get some rope from the horse. He will then start tying up the goblins...


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 7, 2003)

Caramon, seeing his brother is weak, goes over to help keep him on his feet..standing mutely through all verbal abuse he's going to take.


----------



## Keia (Mar 7, 2003)

"I'll be fine for the moment, brother, please help Flint as Tanis asked.  The goblins will not be sleeping for long."  Raistlin said with an admonishing look to Caramon and a voice as though he were talking to a child.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2003)

"Hmm.. could be fun. OK! I'll see what I can find. hehe." Tas giggles as he begins tossing the dead goblins belongings into a pile, pocketing a few choice items he thinks the others wouldn't appreciate as much as he could.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 8, 2003)

Sturm uses the clothing of a dead Hobgoblin to clean the blood and gore from the Brightblade.

"This staff must be important indeed, to bring these fell creatures so close to civilization.  Maybe the Wizard can enlighten us?" He says with obvious distaste at having to ask Raistlin's opinion.


----------



## Keia (Mar 9, 2003)

"Well, Sturm, I sincerely hope you are not implying I would know the mind of fell creatures," Raistlin said with a thin smile.  Raistlin's hourglass eyes fixed on Sturm.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 9, 2003)

"Hrmph.  More than I, that is assured" 

Sturm sheathes the Brightblade and steps away from the group to fume.

_deep breath..."Don't let him get the best of you...maintain your discipline"_


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2003)

"Sturm, he has told us what he knows, leave it lie."  The half-elf says laying a restraining hand on the knight's shoulder.  He waits patiently for the kender to finish his 'examining', although he does aid Flint and Caramon in the binding of the sleeping hobgoblins.

As he is tying he asks of the group in general, "does anyone know who this onyx is?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

No clues about the crystal staff are found by searching the hobgoblins, nor do the survivors have much to say when they awake.  They claim they were ordered to search the road at night and find a blue crystal staff.  They had a few steel in their belt pouches, which Tasslehoff kindly liberates.

Puzzling over the mystery of the staff, the friends move through the trees of Solace to the eastern shores of Crystalmir Lake.  The autumn sky has grown dark, and the deep stillness of the lake is felt rather than seen.  You know that soft forests border the serene waters on the eastern, southern, and western shores.  To the north, a patchwork of fields stretches toward the distant mountains.

Suddenly, soft music begins.  Its source is a slim, beautiful girl near a small campfire.  Lyre in hand, she sits gracefully as she plays; nearby, a large plainsman raises a flute to his lips.

The girl's eyes are a blue; her skin is a buttery tan.  Most striking of all is the flowing white gold of her hair.  Plush white furs trim her woven cape.  A single feather folds back long the right side of her head.

Her voice clear as winter air, she begins to sing...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2003)

*The Song*

Grasslands are endless.  And summer sings on.
And Goldmoon the princess loves a poor man's son.
Her father the chieftain makes long roads between them.
The grasslands are endless.  And summer sings on.

Grasslands are waving.  The sky's rim is gray.
The chieftain sends Riverwind east and away,
To search for strong magic at the lip of the morning.
The grass lands are waving.  The sky's rim is gray.

Oh Riverwind, where have you gone?
Oh Riverwind, autumn comes on.
I sit by the river and look to the sunrise,
But the sun rises over the mountains alone.

The grasslands are fading.  The summer wind dies.
He comes back, the darkness of stones in his eyes.
He carries a blue staff as bright as a glacier.
The grasslands are fading.  The summer winds dies.

The grasslands are fragile, as yellow as flame.
The chieftain makes mockery of Riverwind's claim.
He orders the people to stone the young warrior.
The grasslands are fragile, as yellow as flame.

The grasslands are faded, and autumn is here.
The girl joins her lover.  The stones whistle near.
The staff flares in blue light and both of them vanish.
The grasslands have faded, and autumn is here.


The woman finishes the song and looks up, eyes meeting with those of the companions.  She seems startled and quietly says something to the plainsman by her side.

"Riverwind, my love, others have found us.  I pray that they do not wish us ill."  The woman places down her lyre, and places her hand on a long fur-wrapped bundle resting on the ground in front of her.


*OOC:* The brown text is spoken in Plainsman (not sure of the correct name for the language).


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 10, 2003)

"*Humph, they sure dont look to be elves, but who else would be a sitting in the woods a singin'?*" asks Flint. He leans on his axe and wait for Tanis to talk to them, settling back into his old routine of deference to his half-elf friend.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 10, 2003)

As Chieftan's daughter brings her song to a close,  the plainsman lowers his flute.  Then he notice the flash of the hand speak, he puts his hand to his sword and he winces at being caught unawares.


  OOC:  Plainsmen don't have their own verbal tounge but they do have a sign language.  Their verbal tounge is the same as that spoken in Solace and the other villages of the area.  At least according to the web site Gru had us use.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC: I finally got around to ready the Chronicles (Mostly b/c of tis game.) which has been sitting in my room un-read (GASP! HORRROR OF HORRORS, I have an un-read book?  Reason enough to read it right there...).  Anyways, I just started Volume 1, Chapter 6(Night in a cave. Dissension. Tanis Decides), and page 60 has this sentence: 
*"Take my cape," Riverwind said in their language, starting to remove his bearskin cloak.*
So I'ld assume that means they DO have their own language, and judging from how they refer to 'whispering' later on, I'ld also assume it's spoken.

Oh, and gru, don't worry 'bout player-character info, I'm good for playing dumb (HEY, WHO ARE YOU CALLING DUMB?!?) Sorry.. uh... uninformed. (That's better.  BTW, you dropped your gold pouch... can I have a reward for finding it?).  I'm just readnig it b/c 
A) I'm bored what with computer-problems cropping up every few hours. (Should be fixed by end of week hopefully..), and
B) I'm wanting to get a better feeling for Krynn, as well as Tas's interaction with the companions (It's not very prominent in 'Kendermore', the only other dragonlance novel I've read).

IC: 
Tas stared at the lady, his attention caught momentarily by her hair.  He is soon standing (Probably un-noticed) slightly behind them, having just 'found' the fur-wrapped bundle, and beginning to un-wrap it. 'wonder what this is?' Tas thought as his insatiable curiousity drove him ever-onwards towards trouble.

OOC: "Love the hair.. do you use product?"  hehe.. couldn't resist. 
Anyways.. Hide + 17, Move Silent + 15 (No double move, so no -5), going around them behind them, then taking the bundle once she stops pating at it, and looking at it.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 11, 2003)

"Tas, stop that," Tanis grows angrily at the kender.  _If he keeps this up much longer, someone is going to cut his hands off for theivery._  He thinks with a sigh.  Raising his hands pacifisticly, with his hands palm up towards them, he slowly approaches.

"The kender doesn't mean any harm, its just in his nature.  His name is Tasselhoff Burrfoot, the knight is Sturm Brightblade, the dwarf is Flint, the twins are Caramon and Raistlin, and I am Tanis.  We truly don't mean any harm to you."  he says indicating each of the companions in turn trying to reassure the tense looking fellow.

"We were attacked by hobgoblins seeking some blue crystal staff."  He says trying to explain away the dead hobgoblins, anything to avoid a fight, truth be told, the half-elf hated killing and would avoid it if he could.  There was simply no reason to fight here.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 11, 2003)

Despite Tanis' reprimand, Tasslehoff gets a hand inside the bundle.  For a moment he feels something smooth and cool beneath his fingertips, then electricity races up his arms and throws him backwards (18 damage).  He falls to the ground and watches the stars come in and out of focus.

In his fall the kender pulled the wrapping free.  Lying beside the Plainswoman is a blue crystal staff.

_I'm going with the web site.  Plainsmen speak Abinisinian like the people of Solace, but can also communicate silently among themselves.

I assumed you left the dead and captive hobgoblins behind, after taking their weapons and gear._


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

Tas sits up, his hair sticking straight out and his eyes locked on the staff as he coughs. "*Ahahack* *cough, cough* Found the *Weez* staff." He then drops his head back down, laying on the ground dizzily staring at the stars. [size=-3]"that hurt."[/size] He says quietly to nobody in particular.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2003)

Goldmoon nods to each of the companions, and is about to speak as Tas electrocutes himself on the crystal staff.  She moves over to the kender and kneels beside him.

"Are you well, little one?" She asks, a look of concern on her face.  She gently strokes back Tas' hair.

"Riverwind, do not worry.  I feel that these are good people."



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: "Love the hair.. do you use product?"  hehe.. couldn't resist.*


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 11, 2003)

"So this is what the creatures were after." 

To Riverwind and Goldmoon,"Do you know why Hobgoblins and hooded men would be seeking this staff?


----------



## Keia (Mar 11, 2003)

Raistlin looked on to the events surrounding the discovery of the blue crystal staff with interest, but remained in the background allowing those better able to put the pair at ease.

"Facinating," Raistlin said as Tas was thrown from the staff. Raistlin thought, _As I suspected, electrical powers.  I think I'll enchant the Staff of Magius with a similar effect . . it seems to work well against kender._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 11, 2003)

"*Kender, that be what ya get for poking yer nose where it dont belong*" Flint says to the laying Tass, shaking his head "*Ye get yer blasted head taken off and anit no one gona care, messing with magic like a wizard or something hmph.*"

He then looks at the blue staff and shake his head again thinking _Just what we need ... more blasted magic_


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

"I'm ok.. That was kinda fun... Can I do it again without as much pain?" Tas smiles up at the pretty lady and gets to his feet, feeling around on top of his head at his hair.
"Hey.. my topknots all funny.."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 11, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"I'm ok.. That was kinda fun... Can I do it again without as much pain?" Tas smiles up at the pretty lady... *




"*BHA like talking to a door-nob*" mutters Flint


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 11, 2003)

Caramon stands there looking shocked at what happened but no where near as shocked as Tas.  "Raist, is that a staff like yours?  She doesn't look like a mage."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2003)

Seeing that Tas is alright, Goldmoon smiles with relief.  She picks up the crystal staff and carefully wraps it back in its furs.

"I am not a mage."  She says to Caramon.  "The staff was a gift."

She returns her attention to Tas, making sure to keep the staff out of the kender's reach.  "It seems wary about who it will let touch it.  Until it knows you better, it might be safer for you to leave it wrapped.  I'm sorry you got hurt."

At Sturm's question she looks surprised.  "We have only, um, just arrived here.  I did not know that others knew of us being here, or of this staff."  Goldmoon glances nervously over to Riverwind, hoping for reassurance.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 11, 2003)

A look of growing concern comes across Riverwinds face as events and the conversation unfold.  He looks from Tas to rest of the group and the back to Goldmoon.  "You know all I know of the time since I left for proof of the gods, is that the staff was given to me by the only one more buatiful than you chieftan's daughter.  I still say she most have been a goddess."  He then turns to Tas "stay away from the staff little one it appears it does not like you.  I would prefer if you kept your hands out of all our belongings."  He says with a reproving stare.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 11, 2003)

"The Hobgoblins that attacked us were trying to retrieve that staff for someone known as Onyx.  It appears that you might be in danger with it in your possesion."  He eyes Riverwind warily wondering if he would do something to protect the woman, especially with how she was looking at him.

"We can show you to the Inn for the night if you would like."  he says not wanting to appear to interested in the staff, they might get the wrong idea.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2003)

"Keep my hands out of your belongings?  What are you implying?" The kender says, obviously not sure whether to look hurt or angry, so he tries to comine the two, and ends up looking confused as he walks fearlessly up to stand a few feet in front of the plainsman, craning his neck to look up at the man.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 12, 2003)

"I imply nothing, you got yourself shocked by going where you shouldn't.  I suggest you not do it again."  It is obvious to all but the Kender that it taking all Riverwind has not to ring Tas' neck.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2003)

"Tas, just go back to the Inn.  See if you can find the Town watch and get them to deal with those tied up Hobgoblins."  Says Tanis trying to stop the kender from being killed.  The kender seemed much worse then ever since they had reunited.

"Maybe you can keep an eye on him Flint?"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 12, 2003)

Goldmoon rests a calming hand on Riverwind's arm.  "Thank you."  She says to Tanis.  "We should go to this inn.  We need to rest."

Her hand on Riverwind's arm goes from being a calming gesture to supporting herself as exhaustion takes hold of her.  She leans hard on the Plainsman, her fatigue obvious to the companions.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 12, 2003)

Flint rolls his eyes to Tanis, giving him the _why me?_ look, then to Tas he scowls "*Come on doornob, we best get the watch before any more of them gully breed gobs come back to town and throws it into a panic*".


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2003)

Raistlin understands that now is not the time to ask questions about the staff.  Let others put their minds at ease and wait for the proper time.  Raistlin leans heavily on his staff, coughing occasionally, eager to be free of the damp air near the lake.  

"Come, brother.  A cup of hot tea and a warm fire would be comforting to me now.  I'm certain our new-found friends would enjoy that as well," Raistlin said in a raspy whisper.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 13, 2003)

"Of course, as you say chieftan's daughter."  Riverwind supports Goldmoon while turning to Tanis, "where is this inn you speak of?"
He helps Goldmoon gather their belongings then turns to Tanis waiting to be shown the way.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 13, 2003)

Tanis nods in agreement with showing the two barbarians to the Inn.  "The Inn of the Last Home, its rather famous for its spiced potatoes,  Follow me in just a moment."  he says softly. The half-elf turns to the rest of his companions and bids them goodnight.  

"I shall meet you all in the morning at the Inn," he tells them for the benefit of those not heading back to the Inn with him and the barbarians, though they all had houses in the villiage, well except for Tas.  _Hmm, I can't spend all of my coin at the Inn for food.  I will need to hunt soon, and get Caramon to help me fix my roof._

Tanis indicates that the beautiful woman and her gaurdian should follow him as he leads them back the way they had come.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 14, 2003)

Tasslehoff and Flint turn the violent hobgoblins over to several Seekers who act as unofficial guards in Solace.  They promise to send them on to Haven for questioning.

Everyone returns to the inn or their homes for a well-deserved rest.  In the morning you gather again for breakfast served by Otik.

When the other customers seem occupied with food and drink, Otik speaks to you all in hushed tones, "After you left last night, that old storyteller had a vision about you.  He said you would go to Xak Tsaroth, and that in the days to come you would face your greatest peril in contest for the greatest gift given to man."

"I don't know much about these things, and I have no head for riddles, but something in my heart tells me you shouldn't stick around town just now.    Look for work in Haven or Gateway, or find out what this Xak Tsaroth place is.  I'll cover for you while you're gone."


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 14, 2003)

"Thank you for your concern Otik, but a Knight of Solamnia does not run from riddles or the visions of old men."


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

Raistlin was fully engaged in making his tea, while sitting at the large table of the Inn with the others.  Sitting between Tanis and the ever-present Caramon, Raistlin spoke up, directing his questions to no one in particular, "I have  several questions, if you don't mind.  In the song we heard last eve, there was talk of a gift.  I'm curious as to who gave the gift and where the gift was given.  Also, I would like the opportunity to examine this gift, in order to learn as much about it as we can."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 14, 2003)

Upon hearing of 'visions' and 'gifts' and other such foolishness, Flint, sitting next to Tas, looks at him "*Humph visions! Magic and hocus pocus of the gods. Mark my words no good will come from that.... Hey that's my best dinner knife, give it back... Ack! Now I have to clean it again and I just washed it last week!*"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2003)

In answer to Otik's question Tanis itts quietly thinking.  "Is the man still able to be found?  I would talk to him about his... vision." the half-elf says with a faint upward curve to his lip.  _There have been many people claiming to have visions afterall, probably just another charlatan,_ he thought.

"Where will you go?" Tanis asks the plainsmen curiously.  "There will certainly be more people searching for that... gift, that you have in your packs.  Where will you go from here?  We as you can see are residents here, when we aren't off elsewhere."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 15, 2003)

Hearing Tanis' question Riverwind looks to Goldmoon.  It is obvious wherever she leads he will follow.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2003)

"Away from this town may be wise.  These creatures that seek the staff I carry sound dangerous, and I would like to put some distance between them and it."  Goldmoon pats the fur-wrapped bundle beside her.

"But I too am curious about this storyteller's vision.  Perhaps it relates to the gift I carry?"

She turns to answer Raistlin's questions, studying the mage's eyes with interest.

"I think any attempt to examine the staff my have risks to you.  You friend was hurt just by touching it."  She glances apologetically at Tas.  "I do not understand its abilities, much less control them."

"As for how and where it was found, that is Riverwind's tale to tell."  She smiles at the Plainsman, pride showing clearly in her eyes.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 15, 2003)

"I don't know.  All of this confuses me.  Just tell me what is going to happen and I'll help."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 15, 2003)

"And tell I have, all that I remember.  The only thing I remember from the time I left the village untll my return.  Is the recieving of the gift from a woman of divine beauty and grace.  All else is a blank."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

"Oh, sorry flint, it was just sitting there, and nobody was using it, so I figured I'ld keep it until someone needed it.  Here you go." He hands the knife over to Flint without another thought, obviously distracted by something as he strokes his chin in thought.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 17, 2003)

Otik replies, "Suit yourself, Master Brightblade.  I'm sure you know how to take care of yourself."

To Tanis he responds, "The storyteller wandered out late last night, muttering something about Prayer's Eye Peak.  If you want to ask him more questions, I'd try heading west along the road.  You might find him in lying in some bushes near town."

During the meal, something jars the bundle that Goldmoon carries.  The leather wrapping slides away, and it falls against Tassleshoff.  Again a blue light shines, but instead of electrifying the kender, the staff heals the burns inflicted by his previous attempt at borrowing it.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2003)

Tanis stares wide eyed at the blue crystal staff.  It had healed the kender, that was impossible, only the true gods could do something like that, as Raistlin had told him once, magic doesn't heal.  So this... this was something new, something differet.  It truly had to be the sign that they had been searching for these last 5 years apart.

"That staff, where... where did you find it.  I thought it was just a magical staff, but healing, true healing is a mark of the true gods.  If you found that there, what else must be there to prove their existance?"


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 18, 2003)

"Five years we have travelled the face of Krynn and the evidence we seek appears at our very doorsteps.  Please tell us where you found the staff Riverwind."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 18, 2003)

Becoming quite frustrated, Riverwind booms "How many times must I say this!".  Then grows silent as he sees the looks he draws.  "Maybe we can discuss this at a better time and place.  One we those who need to listen can and those who don't can't."
He then falls into a deep silence.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

Raistlin sits quietly against the wall by the fire and smiles at the outburst by Riverwind, knowing that he and Raistlin had discussed the knowledge of the staff earlier.

_The crystal staff not only teleports but also provides healing, hmmm, seems more likely a divine item than an arcane one.  However, until I have the opportunity to study it in depth, I'm not leaving the staff out of my sight,_ Raistlin thought as he leaned against the inn wall.

"Tanis,"  Raistlin spoke up to smooth Riverwind's outburst, "Perhaps we should head west to find the storyteller or to this Xak Tsaroth that he mentioned.  I don't remember, myself, but isn't Xak Tsaroth also to the west of here?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2003)

"Yes... I think we probably should try to find the story-teller he might be able to tell us something further." he nods at the staff, "and perhaps he may be able to tell us about this staff, or what he meant abot Xak Tsaroth and a great gift, for truly the gods must be such a gift."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2003)

Goldmoon takes back the staff, looking at it with awe.

_The gods truly smile on us!  It healed the kender!_  She thinks, both shocked and happy.  She quickly rewraps the staff, glancing around the tavern to see if anyone noticed the miraculous event.

"We should leave here, and head west after the storyteller.  I would be glad of your company."  She says to Tanis.  "If you seek the true gods, then we share a goal."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 19, 2003)

After Flint finishes cleaning his knife of kender grems and listening to the plainman and woman, he again rolls his eyes and says to Tas "*Here we go again, off on another foolish trip towards unknown danger... I am getting to old for this. 'Course yer probably excited by the thought of adventure or something... hmph, goin' to get you killed one of these days mark my word!*"

Flint then orders some ale and a large helping of stew to eat as he figures it is going to be the last he is going to see in a while.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2003)

Tanis grins at the old dwarf and his grumblings about adventures.  _Too old indeed, that dwarf is probably going to outlast all of us out of sheer stubbornness.  I am going to go, but I can decide for the others, it really is up to them to make their own decisions._

"I'll be going with you when you leave Goldmoon, but as to the others, its their decision.  I would hope for some company though, to keep me out of trouble and all." he says grinning wryly at Flint.

"But it really is up to all of you.  I can't decide for you."


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2003)

Raistlin looks to his brother, then answers Tanis' request, "I wouldn't miss this opportunity to search for signs of the gods.  Unless, of course, you don't feel you have need of me." 

_This way, I'll stay close to the staff and, more importantly, there were gods of magic as well_ Raistlin thought.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 19, 2003)

"My brother and I agree on this.  If you will have my sword and his magic, we will accompany you.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 19, 2003)

"You can rely on me and the _Brightblade_ as always."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 19, 2003)

Flint grumbles a bit into his ale mug, then look over that Goldmoon and Riverwind "*Aye, I will travel with ye if ye will have us, even if I think this talk of gods is right foolish. But someone has to watch out for these youngsters, to make sure they don't get into to much trouble... and then there is the Kender.*" Flint then eyes Tas somewhat suspiciously. He goes back to drinking and eating while the others make plans.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 19, 2003)

"I am honored you all wish to accompany us in our time of need, especially you friend dwarf as you imply you will keep an eye on the kender."  Riverwind says with deep sincerity.

OOC: Riverwind may come to like the Tas but that time sure hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 19, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry about the outburst, but I grew frusrated at hearing the question for the third time, and I'm not the one with amnesia.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2003)

The half-elf smiles at the affirmations of his friends, he wouldn't have to accompany the plainsmen alone.  He winks at Goldmoon.  "Well it appears you will have some company from now on.  At least until you stop searching for the truth."

He looks around at his companions considering.  "I think we should head off after him as soon as we can, though I would like to finish breakfast first."  he turns to Otik,  "Can you pack us some food for the trail?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 20, 2003)

Flint looks up as Tanis speaks to Otik "*And ye best count yer spoons before we leave master Otik... one never knows where they might be a wandering off to...*" and of course he gives Tas a sharp look.

_OCC I hope I am not jabbing you to much Jemal... I just remember Flint & Tas were always teasing each other, even though they were best friends_


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2003)

Tas looks up at Flint with bewilderment in his eyes "Walking spoons?  I'ld love to see those, do you know where I could get some?"  Tas says as he pokes absently at the table with a knife.. "Maybe we'll find some on the trip?" He asks with excitement as he jumps up and something in his pouch starts jangling.

OOC: No Prob Sen, it's all good


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 20, 2003)

"Yeah, Otik, could you prepare a lot of food for us?  If not, it's ok."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 20, 2003)

"My thanks."  Goldmoon smiles at all of the companions, happy to have found others who wish to find the true gods.  Her face clouds again, as a less pleasant thought occurs to her.

"But I do worry about those creatures asking of the staff.  I thought myself and Riverwind were the only two who knew of its existence."


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 21, 2003)

"Do not fear my lady.  My sword and my honor will protect you on our journey"

_This could lead to the proof we have been searching for all these years.  Kiri-Joliath lend strength to my arm."_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 24, 2003)

Flint finishes his meal, drains his mug of ale and stands up "*Well are we a going or are we goin' to just sit around all day?*"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 25, 2003)

Otik finishes preparing eight bundles of food and gratefully accepts some steel coins in payment.  "Come back soon," he says.  "I'll ask some of the boys to set aside supplies for fixing up your houses.  I know you want to do the work yourselves, but winter is coming soon."

You take the southern exit from Solace, heading around Crystalmir Lake.  The huge vallenwood trees tower above soft forest paths.  Sunlight dapples the floor of the woods, and sparrows and squirrels quarrel overhead.  The musty smell of fallen leaves rises through the fragrance of late wildflowers.

The road turns west at the southern end of the lake, and the Solace Stream sparkles beneath an ancient stone bridge.  Water tumbles out of the forest, over the rocks, and towards the Southpass that lies between the south Sentinel Peaks.  West of the bridge, the road splits in two, branching to the south and west.  Both roads wind among the great Vallenwoods, whose boughs form a brilliant autumn canopy over the roadway.  Prayer's Eye Peak lies two miles to the west, while the southern road leads to Gateway.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

Tas looks to the west, and starts digging in his pack.
"I think I made a map of this place.. Now where did I put that?" He says as he sits down with his pack in his lap, flinging things out of the way... including a few forks and a silver spoon or two.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2003)

Tanis paused along the path leaning against a large maple tree, relaxing in the shade as he waited for his slower companions.  Sighing, he took a sip of water before replacing the waterpouch on his belt.  It was filled with the sweet water of the lake and  would soon become a luxury the further away from Solace that they got.

There was just something about being out in nature that made the half-elf come alive.  There was just something special about it to his elven senses, it had a rythm all its own, one that he has a hunter understood and could read like Raistlin could read a book.  He smiled at the others as they caught up to him.  "I think we should continue on to Prayers Eye Peak to find that story-teller.  If we don't find him its always a nice serene place to eat lunch."


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 26, 2003)

Sturm nods in agreement with Tanis, hoping to find evidence of the return of the True Gods quickly.  This mission is, perhaps, more important to Sturm than any of the others.  After witnessing the decline in the Knighthood in Solamnia, Sturm is more determined than ever to bring back proof of the Old Gods.  The Knighthood is inexorably linked to the triumvirate of Old Gods, and Sturm is confidant that their return will also signal a return of the glory of Solamnia.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 26, 2003)

Flint nods to Tanis and takes a long drink from his waterskin. Thinking to himself _Story-tellers and old gods... hmph... oh well at least I am happy to be out with the lad again on some new adventure. Makes me feel a hundred years younger_


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2003)

_I definitely should have invested the time and resources to acquire a *Fly* enchantment._ Raistlin thought as he labored down the path toward where Tanis rested._  It's just as well for I most likely would not have used it for that would have revealed the extent of my powers - and that is never a good idea until one is ready. At least the weather is agreable._

Raistlin coughed again from deep within and hunched over just thirty feet from his goal.  His long dextrous fingers withdrew a handkerchief from within the folds of his robes and he surreptitiously dabbed at his mouth.  Returning the handkerchief to his robes, Raistlin rose and continued his trek, batting away his brother's offers of help.  He would not have them stop on his account.  It was unthinkable.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 28, 2003)

The flaming colors of fall surround you, and an autumn breeze ripples through your hair.  To the southwest, the white-capped outline of Prayer Eye Peak soars in the distance.  Barely visible from here, a sharp crack splits the peak as though it consisted of two hands pressed together.

There is no sign of other travellers near the Peak.  If the storyteller came this way, he must have stayed on the western road or strayed into the farmlands to the north.  It's unthinkable that he would head south, for Darken Wood lies that way.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 28, 2003)

Riverwind bends down at the fork at looks for signs of any recent travel.  Especially someone who may have been leaning on a staff.  He reports any findings to the rest of the group.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2003)

Goldmoon looks over to Raistlin with concern as he coughs.

"Are you well?"  She asks, moving closer to the mage.  "If you wish, I could try to use the power of the staff to heal you."

_A strange one, this wizard._ She thinks as she studies his face with interest.  _What could cause a man's skin to turn to gold?  Perhaps he is marked by the gods?_


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 29, 2003)

Caramon lugs along his pack and most of his brothers stuff, suffering in silence.  He does keep a lookout when possible for stuff ahead.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 31, 2003)

Riverwind finds no traces of the mysterious storyteller.  After the party has enjoyed lunch on the slopes of the peak, you turn north to the waiting road.

To the northwest and southwest, thick vallenwoods flash yellow and scarlet against the bright autumn sky.  To the east shimmers the cool blue of the Crystalmir Lake.  Westward, the valley enteres a canyon rimmed by granite cliffs.  The valley floor itself continues to the northeast.

Some distance away, a group of huddled men pulls a large cart slowly west down the Haven Road.  They sway rhythmically.  Coarse, heavy robes completely conceal their features.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2003)

Tanis watches the clerics slowly make their way along the road.  He turns to address the others.  "Perhaps they have seen him along the road.  I will go ask."  he says softly as they catch their breath.  He pauses only long enough to allow anyone who wants to accomany him, catch up with him before he sets out to meet up with them.


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Goldmoon looks over to Raistlin with concern as he coughs.
> 
> "Are you well?"  She asks, moving closer to the mage.  "If you wish, I could try to use the power of the staff to heal you."
> *




"No, fair lady, I fear this malady is beyond the power of your staff," Raistlin says shortly, biting off the hope that the staff could provide some aid.  _Cursed I've become through my trials at the Tower, deals have been made, and I cannot risk that my power is somehow tied to this sickness - however much I wish to be rid of it and the pitying looks and acts it invokes,_ Raistlin thought.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Raistlin is too distant from the rest of the group to accompany Tanis to talk with the huddled men, but he will position himself in front of the rest of the group to provide magical support should Tanis need it.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 31, 2003)

Caramon stands about halfway between Tanis and Raistlin, ready to aid whomever needs it.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 31, 2003)

Goldmoon stays back with Riverwind and Caramon, wary of any travelers.  She holds the staff tightly, pondering Raistlin's words.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

Flint seeing Tanis moving forward by himself says "*Ack, lad don't be a goin' off by yourself now. These roads are to full of bandits to be a trusting anyone these days... especially monk! Always talkin' about gods that have left us to fend fer ourselves I tell ya.*" With that Flint will walk with Tanis out to meet the monks. He does not draw a weapon but he watches them as he trust few people these days... of course he lets Tanis do the talking when they get to the cart


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2003)

Seeing the robed men, Tas gets as close as he can while remaining hidden, wantign to hear what's going on.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 1, 2003)

When the robed figures notice the party, one points and another moves forward to meet Tanis and Flint.  A hood and a black cloth mask covers his face.  Heavy gloves and thick leg wrappings cover hands and feet.

While the other monks continue to pull the wagon forward, the leadmost figure speaks, "Good day to you, travelers.  Please pardon the questions of an old cleric.  Some days ago, our healing staff was stolen from Xak Tsaroth.  Now one of our flock is dying, and we desperately need that item to bring our brother back to health.  He lies yonder in the back of the cart.  Have you heard any word of a blue crystal staff?"


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 1, 2003)

_Crystalmir Lake.  When last I gazed upon it's shores I was sure that I would be a Knight upon my return.  Now I am not sure that will ever happen.  What meaning can my life have if I cannot redeem my family honor.  What meaning can any life have with the presence of the Knight's all but gone._ 

Snapping out of his moody introspection, Sturm moves along the road to stand by Tanis and Flint.

OOC:  Sorry for the missed post.  Training seminar kept me away from a computer.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2003)

Tanis gives the monk a wry smile, "I have indeed heard about the staff.  My companions and I were attacked by a group of Hob-Goblins who were seeking it for a creature named Onyx.  Would you know why they would be looking for it or know about it?"  (Diplomacy check +6)

Internally the half-elf is wondering whether or not he should ask Goldmoon to come forward, if these were the owners of the staff, then they could have knowledge about the true gods to share.  This could truly be a sign from the gods that she had been looking for for so long.  He makes up his mind deciding that this truly was a lucky break.  "Goldmoon,"  he cries out beckoning her forward with his hand, putting his other hand on his sword hilt for a fast draw if he happens to be wrong.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2003)

As the kenders sharp eyes see Tanis' hand on hi ssword, he plants his hoopak in the ground, ready to fire if their leader signals its need.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 2, 2003)

Goldmoon slowly walks over to Tanis, mistrustful of the monks.  She shifts the staff from her left to her right hand, trying to keep it as far away as possible from these travelers.

"I know a little of the healing arts."  She speaks up as she nears the monks.  "Perhaps I can help your friend, although I have no magic of my own."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 2, 2003)

Flint rolls his eyes over the thoughts of monks and false gods, to often do they roam this world in these dark days. He does notice that Tanis is not completely trusting of these fools but he does not draw his axe... yet... wouldn't be very nice to scare these men incase they are just farmers who got religion one day and joined this group.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 3, 2003)

While Goldmoon is still approaching, the leader responds to Tanis, "Perhaps these hobgoblins have heard of its healing powers, too.  When and where did you encounter these hobgoblins?  I have not heard the name Onyx before, but I fear for us all if the staff falls into the wrong hands."

When Goldmoon arrives, the leader speaks, "Thank you for the offer of aid, but only the staff can help this one.  The malady is a magical one, and he has become hideous to behold."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2003)

"The Hobgoblins attacked us in the town of Solace, rather bold of them, attacking people in the middle of a town like that, they must really fear this Onyx to do that."  Tanis says shrugging at the behavior.  He looks over the monks and their cart as he contnues speaking, he had already been attacked once by people looking for the staff, he didn't want to be attacked again, there was just something about clerics in black that was unsettling, it was just something about the color.

"Where exactly is Xak Tsaroth?  I was told of it recently, told that I should go there.  What is it like?  Surely you who live there will have something to say on the subject."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 3, 2003)

Goldmoon moves closer to the cart, trying to see the monk in the back.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 4, 2003)

The cleric's voice grows suspicious, "Who told you to go to Xak Tsaroth?  The one who knows its location may be the one who stole the staff.  Our order is private, secluded.  You are forbidden to go there!"

The other clerics are close enough to hear their leader's outburst, and you see them look at one another.  They appear tense.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 4, 2003)

"Be easy," he says calmingly, "I meant no offense.  The one who told us of Xak Tsaroth and that we must go there was an old man, a simple story-teller.  That is why we are actually traveling, to find him.  I doubt some one so old could really be dangerous to you, perhaps he just knew the name of it from the stories he tells."  Tanis says placatingly (Diplomacy check +6).


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 4, 2003)

Seeing the tenseness in the monks Riverwind moves up beside Goldmoon.  He lays a comforting arm on her shoulders and says "be at ease cheiftan's daughter, I will allow none to harm you," while resting his other hand on the hilt of his sword.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 4, 2003)

Goldmoon relaxes slightly with Riverwind close.  Her hands weave a message to the Plainsman.  "I think these monks are lying to us.  I fear that they will try to take the staff if they find that I carry it.  Perhaps they wear these robes to hide their faces because they are creatures like the hobgoblins Tanis told us of."

She reaches over, and tries to push the cowl back from the face of the afflicted monk.


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

"Guard my back, brother," Raistlin whispers as he turns his back from the scene opening before him and puts Caramon between himself and the group ahead.  Nimble fingers invoke the power of his magic.  A brief shimmer envelopes Raistlin as the spell _Mage Armor_ covers him then fades (though still active).

He then returned to Caramon's side feeling better protected for the coming day.



OOC: Spells for the day.

0th: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Ghost Sounds, Prestidigitation
1st: Charm Person, Mage Armor-x, Shield, Sleep x2
2nd: Invisibility, Mirror Image, Web
3rd: Lightning bolt, Protection from Elements

x-used


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 7, 2003)

While Tanis talks with the leader of the monks and Flint and Riverwind stand guard, Goldmoon edges close enough to the cart to pull the mask from the fallen monk.  The appearance of his face is horrifying, covered with scales.  With a start, serpentine eyes snap open and the monk grabs at Goldmoon.

Noticing what has happened, the leader of the monks shrieks and pulls a shortsword from beneath his robes, as do his companions.

_Combat begins.  Please post your general strategy._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2003)

_Tanis draws the sword that he had been gripping for the last few moments, He intends to fight the leader of the monks, before fighting his way to Goldmoon to make sure she is okay.  If he is ever far enough away from the closest of the monks(15 ft) he will switch to his bow, firing as fast as only an elf can(Rapid Fire). _


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 7, 2003)

Caramon draws his bastard sword and charges the monks attempting to give Raist time to cast a spell while taking a few down himself.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Sturm will first try to get between any of the 'monks' and Goldmoon.  Once she is safe he will carve them up with the righteous might of the *Brightblade* .


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2003)

Raistlin will stay in the reserve, watching all of the fighters jumping into the fray.  If anyone of the group is surrounded, Raistlin will cast sleep to drop some foes.  Raistlin will web any group attacking from surprise or from the sides.  Personally threatened, Raistlin will cast shield and call for help.

A superior foe (either against the group or Raistlin) will be lightning bolted (or if he can line up enough foes to make it worthwhile - he's really saving his 3rds from becoming apparent, unless necessary).


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 7, 2003)

Flint will draw his weapon and attempt to get to Tanis to guard his flank. If any of the monks get to close and take a swing at him he will attack with deadly force but will otherwise not attack them (unsure if they are just crazy or what!)


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

Goldmoon will try to pull back from the "monk", bludgeoning it with the staff.  If she manages to get away, she'll move alongside Riverwind, and help him fight the creatures (aid another action).  If anyone looks badly hurt, she'll try to move over to them and use the healing power of the staff.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

If within 30', Tas will start Sneak attacking any Monks not engaged in Melee, firing once and then moving closer(5' step) to fire again.  Once within 10' (Or when there are no Monks he can hit without interference from his companions), He'll move forward and start hittnig them with his hoopak.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 8, 2003)

Riverwind will draw his bastard sword and deal with any "monks who come near him or Goldmoon.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 9, 2003)

Goldmoon strikes the strange monk with her staff, which flashes with a brilliant blue light, knocking the creature back into the cart.  Riverwind steps up to defend his love, and slashes the creature with his bastard sword.  He strikes a killing blow, but when he begins to pull his sword, he finds that it is stuck.  Looking closely, he sees that the creature has turned to stone.

Caramon, Sturm, and Tasslehoff race up the road to help their friends.  Raistlin moves with them, waiting to see if a spell will be needed.

The leader of the monks stabs Tanis with his shortsword, then rakes his face with a clawed hand (6 damage).  Another large monk nicks Flint with a halfspear (3 damage).  The two friends swiftly turn back to back, defending themselves against two more attackers.  Flint strikes the leader with his axe, but Tanis misses.

Two more of the monks leap on Riverwind, striking him with clawed hands (6 damage).  Another slashes Goldmoon with a halfspear (4 damage).

Three of the monks pause between attacks to shred their robes, revealing reptilian humanoids with short, stubby tails, lizard snouts, and bodies covered with brass-colored scales.

One monk at the back of the group raises a warhorn to its masked face and blows it.  The sound echoes up and down the road.

_Given the new information, please feel free to change your battle plans (Riverwind in particular)._


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 9, 2003)

Riverwind rages at the sight of Goldmoon being attacked and weaponless to defend her!  He then attack the monks with fist and kicks.  OOC: Barbarian rage and untrained unarmed attacks.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2003)

On seeing the effect the staff has on these lizard-men, Goldmoon strikes at the closest one of these creatures.  She does her best to keep the cart between herself and as many of the "monks" as possible, realising her fighting skills are not the best in the group.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

Raistlin will cast a sleep spell to reduce the number of foes on Goldmoon and Riverwind.  He'll also keep an eye out o see who answered the bugle call.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 9, 2003)

Sturm will continue to attack, staying in the front at all times.  He will first try to kill any foes around Goldmoon and Riverwind since they are the most vulnerable.  If everyone else retreats, Sturm will go with his friends, but he will absolutely be the last to leave the field.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 10, 2003)

Flint will use Power Attack against the lizard-monk that he just hit (-3 to hit, +3 to damage; so +8 to hit with the battle axe damage 1d8+10 if I do hit, and also if I am close enough and drop one to cleave another BUT don't want to leave Tanis's back undefended). Flint will also snarl "*Sneaking about like thieves and assassins?! Son's of Mountain Dwarf Bastards!!*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2003)

Tas will continue to look for vulnerable spots that he can shoot.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 10, 2003)

Caramon goes to assist Riverwind, seeing that Tanis and Flint have their side of the line under control.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 14, 2003)

The battle rages on.  Riverwind sustains several more claw and spear attacks (18 damage) while pummeling one of the attackers.  Goldmoon's staff continues to flare as she holds others at bay.  The two plainspeople are quickly joined by Sturm and Caramon, who cut down two of the attackers, sustaining some light wounds in return (5 damage each).  The felled monks also turn to stone, but Sturm and Caramon pull their swords away in time.

Raistlin puts one of the monks to sleep with his spell, while Tasslehoff slings stones into the fray.  Tanis and Flint gang up on the leader, but Flint loses his battleaxe when the creature turns to stone.  Switching to a handaxe, he continues to fight.  Tanis takes a hit from one of the other monks (7 damage)

Several more of the monks tear free from their robes, revealing winged reptilian forms.

Glancing over his shoulder, Raistlin sees a new source of concern.  Another pack of the dragonmen are coming down the road from the east.  They are about six hundred feet away.


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

Raistlin called out to the rest of the group with much more power and authority than he had previously used - the pain and discomfort surpressed due to the danger.  "Tanis, Caramon, it's a pincher move!  Another group of creatures is coming from the east!  There could be others I haven't seen as well."

Raistlin will cast _Shield_ and _Mirror Image_, then not stand down from the coming threat.  He will cast Web on the group when they are within range.  While waiting he will try and cast sleep on the monks the rest of the group is dealing with.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2003)

"Flint, gaurd my back," Tanis calls out to his friend as he sprints his way closer to the oncoming dragonmen,  When he is just out of range with his bow he draws it, knocking his arrows, readying himself to fire as *rapidly* as he can once they move into range.  He sets himself to keep firing until they are 20 feet away, at which point he will draw his sword and back up towards the rest of the companions.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 14, 2003)

Flint follows Tanis to watch his back. If there is time he will fire off a shot with his light crossbow (ranged +6, damage 1d8) and then pick his handaxe back up. BUT Flint wants to make sure none of the other dragon-monks are following him and Tanis first, if not he will take the shot... "*Bloody monsters took me best axe!?! I'll kill em for that!*"


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 14, 2003)

Sturm will try to finish off the 'monks' at the cart first, protecting the retreat of those going to face the flank as best he can.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 14, 2003)

"Riverwind!"  Goldmoon stops her fight against the creatures, and tries her best to use the staff to heal the Plainsman's wounds.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 16, 2003)

If no longer in melee, Riverwind will draw his bow and attack the approaching dragon-men, while feeling a vague sense of deja-vu.  If healed by the staff, he will wonder at the power of the goddes, while thanking Chieftan's daughter for her aid.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 17, 2003)

Sturm, Caramon, Flint, and Riverwind continue to battle the dragon-men near the cart, as the remainder of the "monks" shed their robes.  The fighting is thick and fast, but the companions soon have the upper hand.  Sturm and Flint suffer light wounds (7 and 4 damage, respectfully), but they hang on to their remaining weapons.

Goldmoon touches Riverwind lightly with the staff, and healing power flows from her (cure serious wounds, 11 healed).

Raistlin's spell power is impressively displayed as he prepares for the coming ambushers.  He sleeps another enemy near the cart, then shields himself.  A moment later multiple versions of the gold-skinned mage stand in the robe, waiting for the coming attack.

Tanis moves to his side and opens fire with the bow.  When the attackers are close, Raistlin entangles them in a web.  Although some of the dragon-men avoid the trap and others throw spears (destroying two of Raistlin's images and hitting Tanis for 4 damage), it becomes clear that their advantage is lost.  Tanis's shots are soon joined by Riverwind's arrows and Flint's crossbow bolts.

Within three minutes, the melee is over.  Dragon-men statues litter the roadway, along with two live captives in the web.  At least two of the dragon-men escaped into the woods to the south of the trail.

There is a strange cracking noise, and the stone figure slain by Riverwind falls to dust, freeing his sword.  One by one the other stone figures disintegrate.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 18, 2003)

Flint spits on the ground and goes to recover his battle axe from the now destoryed dragon man... "*What in the hell where these things? Cursed men of that staff maybe...*"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 20, 2003)

Goldmoon moves among the companions, tending to their wounds with both mundane and magic means.  She looks over at the remaining two lizard men.

"What should we do with them?  If they get free, they may attack us again, but I am loath to kill in cold blood."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2003)

Tanis just grunts as he draws back his bow aimimg at the closer of the trapped dragon-men.  "I know you have the ability to speak, so you are going to tell us the truth about the staff, what it is, why you want it, and who and what you are, or my friends will have to persuade you to." he says with a gesture towards the Hulking Giant that is Caramon.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 21, 2003)

Sturm moves near Tanis and begins running a whetstone, agonizingly slow, over his sword, trying to look as menacing as possible.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2003)

Tas decides to follow the dragonmen who went south, and heads off after them.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 21, 2003)

Flint looks around and makes sure all the dragon men that are still here are dust. He also thinks _Where did that blasted Kender wander off to now? Hmph, serve him right if he got cut up by these things. Well better look for him or Tanis would not forgive me for letting him get killed._ Flint looks around in the bushes for the Tass, grumbling the whole time... but not venturing to far away from the wagon in case there is another ambush


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2003)

'ooo dee doo.' Tas tries to keep from humming as he virtually skips after these guys.  He moves as silently and stealthily as an elven scout, though with a quarter the seriousness of a drunk bard..

OOC: Yeah I know gru's got the ear thing, just giving it a bump to keep it alive while we wait for him, and to give me an excuse to have some fun.. hehe.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 27, 2003)

The remaining draconians refuse to reveal any information, even under threat of death.  Few of you can stand the thought of killing defenseless prisoners, so you leave them stuck in the web.

Before long it becomes apparent that Tas is missing.  Although he is prone to wander, the fact that he pursued the other draconians prompts you to follow him south into the woods.

Riverwind leads the way, following the kender's footprints.  South of Prayers Eye Peak, the canopy of leaves thickens: the sunlight dapples, dims, then fades altogether.  The trunks of the trees are gnarled and knotted, their bark almost black.

When you find Tasslehoff, he is standing beside two statues.  The dragonmen appear to have died with looks of horror on their faces.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2003)

"Found them." Tas says, pointing to the draconians.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 28, 2003)

"*Bastard Kender! What ye doing wondering off like that fer? I'd a right mind to tie ye up if I thought it would do any good. Yer go'ta get killed one of these days by a doing that... and see if I lift a finger to help ya!*" with that Flint looks to Riverwind and Tanis "*Ya think we should a track these here "monks" back to their lair? Whatever the Abassy they are they an't no good that is fer sure...*"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2003)

"I think we should return to the road.  I do not wish to meet whatever killed these creatures."  Goldmoon moves closer to one of the statues, examining it for any sign as to what might have killed it.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2003)

"Tasslehoff Burrfoot," Raistlin said, much like anyone else would say 'what a disgusting smell'.  Raistlin continued, "Did you see what happened here to these creatures?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 29, 2003)

Between the twisted shapes of the trees, strange shapes flit nearby.  It is hard to see their shape or size through the dense woods.   The way back to Prayer's Eye Peak remains free of the shapes.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 29, 2003)

"I think we don't have much of a choice."  Tanis answered grimly, looking through the trees at the shapes.  "I think we'll have to head back to Prayer's Eye Peek, or we'll be facing more of them, and with no way of knowing how many we should be cautious.  Besides, we know where they came from, Xak Tsaroth.  I think thats where we'll have to go to get some answers."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 29, 2003)

Flint nods his head in agreement. He will keep his axe and shield out and at the ready... just in case there are more of those blasted creatures about...


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 30, 2003)

Camamon follows Tanis after making sure his brother is ok.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 30, 2003)

"Xak Tsaroth it is, then."

Sturm wonders how these creatures are connected to the Plainsmen and makes a note to keep a careful eye on both in the future.


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2003)

Raistlin, before leaving, will wave a _Detect Magic_ over them to see if it will reveal any information about what happened to the creatures.  Raistlin will also look to the ground around the statues to see if they dropped anything in their fright - _though I'm certain that if I shake the kender, I'll find whatever they had. _, Raistlin thought. 

He'll then follow his brother and the rest of the party on their trek.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 1, 2003)

The strange shapes fade from view as you retreat from the borders of Darken Wood.  Reaching the road, you head west, following the trail made by the draconian's wagon.

You follow the wagon's tracks into the woods north of the road.  Trails lead deeper into the woods around you, but even at its edge an unnatural stillness has on the place.  The woods seem much the same, but there is a subtle difference, a heaviness in the air.  Even the insects are silent.

Heavily wrapped feet followed this trail a short time before.  The tracks lead to a campsite in a glade.  The campsite smells like burned hair.  Charred bones lie in the ashes of the fire pit.  The grass has been stamped down around the area.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 2, 2003)

Flint unslings his axe and shield. He looks around and mutters to himself in a very low voice "*I like this not...*"


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2003)

"I agree, Flint.  This place feels evil."  Goldmoon stirs the ashes in the fire pit, trying to determine the nature of the bones.  She looks back over at the dwarf.  "Do you think this was the work of those monks who attacked us?  I pray that these remains are those of an animal, rather than anything more sinister."


----------



## Darkwolf (May 3, 2003)

Caramon unsheathes his sword and looks around warrilly.  "Raist, do you have any idea what this place is?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 3, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"I agree, Flint.  This place feels evil."  Goldmoon stirs the ashes in the fire pit, trying to determine the nature of the bones.  She looks back over at the dwarf.  "Do you think this was the work of those monks who attacked us?  I pray that these remains are those of an animal, rather than anything more sinister." *




"*I be more comfortable in hill mines then in thee outdoors lass, mayhaps your man would be a better judge of such things... but as sure as I am that a Kender will steal, this place does not sit well with me...*"


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Caramon unsheathes his sword and looks around warrilly.  "Raist, do you have any idea what this place is?" *




"I'm not familiar with this area in particular, but I agree that something strange passed this way," Raistlin responded leaning on his staff.  The expenditure of magic during the encounter with the reptilian creatures left him weak.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 3, 2003)

A search of the area turns up a bright silver bracelet fitted with 4 gems.  Inside the band is engraved: "Firehawk, warrior of the Que-Shu."  Riverwind and Goldmoon know that Firehawk is one of the warriors whose task it is to defend the tribe.  The bands are forged around the warriors' arms.  Death alone removes them.

Fields lie to the north and east.  Sentinel Gap and Shadow Canyon lie to the west, on the road to Haven.  Darken Wood lies to the south.


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2003)

Goldmoon falls to her knees, holding the bracelet tightly.  A tear rolls down her face to fall among the ashes.

"Riverwind, do you think these lizard men have found our tribe?  Firehawk would not have been killed easily."  Her hands form the question in her people's language.  She quietly murmurs a prayer for Firehawk's spirit, tracing the carving on the bracelet with her fingertips.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 5, 2003)

"We need to find whatever is responsible for this and put a stop to it.  The good people of Solace need to be protected."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 6, 2003)

Worried about the plainsmen, Riverwind and Goldmoon lead the party north and east.  Once you clear Jakanth Vale, a sea of grain fields sweeps across the north flats.  Stalks sag with ripened grain, ready for harvest.  Yet nobody is around to harvest the grain or tend the crops.

The few farmhouses in the area seem to have been abandoned in a great hurry.  After searching several, you find signs of a fierce fight in one home.  Draconian footprints surround the marks of struggle and lead east.

A small range of mountains blocks further movement west, although the road to Haven is not far.  The Nearfields lie to the southeast, between you and Solace.  Que Shu and several other plainsmen villages lie to the east, about a day's travel.

_I'd like to try something.  In order to move the story along, I need to know which direction the party is heading next.  I will post a set of choices like the ones above, but waiting for everyone to comment takes too long.  So I would like to ask the first person to respond to a post like this to select a direction (using reason, instinct, or die roll). IC or OOC is fine.  If this doesn't work, I'll resort to plan B: selecting the direction myself._


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2003)

Tas looked East, something seemingly drawing him in that direction.  Never one to go against his Instincts, the Kender looked to their leader.  "Tanis" He said simply, pointing east "I think I've got a map of that area, it's got villages, and that's where the badguys went."


----------



## ErichDragon (May 6, 2003)

"The last time you had a map we ended up almost drowning in a river that not only flowed in the wrong direction, but wasn't even supposed to be there in the first place."

When no-one is looking, Sturm suppresses a small grin at the Kender's child-like innocence.

_~What a blessing they have to view the world from such a perspective.  No matter... duty and honor is a burden and a privledge I would not relinquish, ever.~_ 


OOC:  That plan sounds good Gru.  The only other solution I would offer is letting Shalimar decide on all of the mundane choices.  As the player of Tanis it flows with the story.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Raistlin leaned on his brother, loathe though he was to do so but his efforts of the day and this incessant hiking was tiring Raistlin to a degree he wasn't willing to admit.

"Well, Tanis, I believe this is your decision to make, for now," Raistlin rasped. "We can trust your tracking abilities and intuition to guide us to learn more."

_Until I can use magic to accomplish the same thing soon, _Raistlin thought.


OOC:  I would prefer that Tanis make the decisions on where we should go.  Later when, not if, we have a disagreement as to were to go, we can split up.  But for now, my vote is to follow Tanis' opinion.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 8, 2003)

_OCC: totally agree that we would generally follow Tanis and assume that is the way we are going_

Flint nods his head and looks at Tanis "*Well lad, looks to me that everyone trust you, just the way they should. Lead the way.*"


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2003)

"I would favour east.  I want to know if those monsters have found my people."  Goldmoon looks anxiously at Tanis, hoping the half-elf would chose to head for her tribe's lands.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 9, 2003)

Riverwind looks to Goldmoon "Chieftan's daughter, while I fear for our people, our last meeting with our people was not on the best of terms."  Riverwind winces as he remembers the stoning for daring to suggest he had recieved the staff from the gods.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 9, 2003)

The grasslands soon turn to burned stubble underfoot.  For miles the once grassy plains are charred.  The ashy taste of scorched earth laces the air.  Large, heavy creatures have trampled the ground everywhere.  Riverwind recognizes the tracks as draconian footprints which first passed south, then returned north.

You continue late into the night, hoping to reach Que-Shu as soon as possible.  Riverwind knows the plains well, so you encounter no trouble between the Northfields and Que-Shu.  But things are not good when you reach the Plainsman village.

Chill winds scatter the smoke from dying fires in the midst of the village.  Birds wheel overhead, descending slowly among the huts.  Everything else is still and quiet.


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

"Father!  Father!"  Goldmoon calls out in panic as she runs to the Chieftain's hut.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 10, 2003)

Riverwind follows Goldmoon, intending to keep her safe from those who did this to the village.  If they still remain.  He thinks to himself who could have done this?  The whole tribe gone?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 12, 2003)

They are gone.  The huts and tents of Que-Shu lie abandoned.  A strange, creaking sound comes from the center square of the village.

The birds stare coldly into nothing.  They perch atop a strange construction thrown together in the center of the square.  Two stout posts have been driven into the ground by unspeakable force, their bases nearly splintered by the impact.  Ten feet above the ground, a crosspiece pole is lashed to the two uprights.  All the poles are charred an blistered.  Three chains, the iron of each cold but apparently once melted, creak in the wind.  Suspended from each chain, apparently by the feet, is a corpse.  Though blackened and seared, the three bodies are certainly not human.  Atop the dark structure, a sign, roughly clawed into a shield, has been staped to the crosspiece with a broken swordblade.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Raistlin with inspect the sign on the shield to interpret it and search the area for any information and/or clues.  Of all of the companions, he is clearly the most unaffected by the death and destruction around him.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

Goldmoon stands in the middle of the village, sickened by the destruction around her.  She moves close to Riverwind, her arms hugging tightly around the strong Plainsman, her only comfort amid the ruin of her home.

"How many do you think escaped?  Some must have survived, they must have."  Goldmoon tries to find some hope, but her voice lacks conviction.  _What could have done this?  What are these lizard-men?_  She leans her head against Riverwind's chest, hoping to hide the tears that well up in her eyes.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 13, 2003)

Flint bows his head a moment in remembrance of the dead. He then will look around for any clues. He will keep his axe and sheild ready any case there are any hidden enemies about...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 13, 2003)

Riverwind drawn from his own thoughts by Goldmoon, comforts as best he can. He thinks to himself not wanting depress her further, we know they took down one of the best hunters.   Before moving to help see if any escaped this tragedy.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 13, 2003)

Raistlin interprets the scrawl on the shield, "Know ye, my servants, the fate of those who take prisoners against my will.  Kill or be killed.  Verminaard."  A closer look reveals the corpses to be hobgoblins.

Flint and Riverwind find hope.  Signs indicate many of the villagers left their homes in a rush.  Tracks from the village lead east towards the mountains.

Plains surround Que-Shu in all directions, although an ancient roadway passes both east and south.  The villages of Que-Kiri and Que-Teh lie to the west, as does the town of Gateway.  But further travel will have to wait until morning.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

Raistlin will pass on what the shield read to Tanis, and any others near him (as he is not being secretive about it).

"I am quite tired, brother," Raistlin later said.  "Can you make a fire so that I can boil some water for tea.  Wherever you deem suitable, Tanis."

Raistlin has no intentions in participating in watches, but will rise early to memorize spells and prepare for the day.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 19, 2003)

Caramon turns from his vigilant watch for a second, "Yes, Raist, I will.  Tanis, we need to find a camp soon."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 20, 2003)

During the night two elves enter the village.  Tanis recognizes the pair as traders who periodically visit the human settlements and plainsmen villages.

The elves are surprised to discover the village empty, and prepare to leave almost immediately after viewing the display in the village center.  When asked for news, they admit that they encountered a small group of plainsmen refugees heading south.   The elves strike you as cool and aloof.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 22, 2003)

"I think we should find these Plainsmen as soon as possible.  I will volunteer to travel through the night to find them,  Tanis, will you join me?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 22, 2003)

Flint nods his head in agreement but waits for Tanis to reply


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2003)

"I will come with you."  Goldmoon says firmly.  It's not an offer, but a statement of fact.  Her face is still grim, but some little hope now shows in her eyes at the news from the elven traders.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 23, 2003)

Pressing on despite the late hour, you make your way along the ancient road into the canyons of the Foresaken Mountains.  The path lies broken and abandoned beneath your feet, yet the grasses and weeds growing between the broken stones of the road are trampled flat.  A cold wind dives out of the east.


----------



## Jarval (May 24, 2003)

Goldmoon continues on the trail of her people, seemingly heedless of the cold wind.  The fur-wrapped crystal staff is held firmly in her left hand, hopefully a source of comfort and healing when she finds what remains of her family and friends.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 26, 2003)

_To the best of my knowledge, we have lost Shalimar (and therefore Tanis).  I will autopilot him for the remainder of the module, but I won't have him choose directions._

The exposed roots of ironclaw trees twist into the mud and swamp water.  Vines, trees, and ferns block vision beyond a few feet.  The ground is soaked and spongy.  All is in shadow; sun shows only a brief glimmer through the jungle overhead.

Occasionally, ruined items jut from the underbrush: broken foundation stones, shattered urns, ancient carvings.

Ahead, thick vines woven into strong ropes stretch like a long spider web between two sections of land.  Each end is knotted around several ironclaw trees.  Slimy mosses cover the ropes.

_Balance checks coming up.  Please include your modifiers to Balance in your next post (armor, skill, ranks).  Alternately, you can consider swimming across, although the swamp is less than inviting._


----------



## rangerjohn (May 26, 2003)

OOC: We really need to find an alternative to both of these situtation.  In the first Tanis is the leader, not one to autopilot.  The second the only one I can see making a balance check under the conditions you describe is Tas.  Certainly not  Sturm or Caramon.  Even Riverwind only has a +3, and thats probably high for the group.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 27, 2003)

Taking one look at the slimy, tangled roots, Sturm knows he will never be able to stay dry.

"I will wade in and guard the flank of those that can make it across, above the water."

_Swim +7 with armor_


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

"I am not looking forward to this, brother," Raistlin commented as he viewed the terrain, apprehensively.  Clearly exhausted, but stubbornly refusing to be the first to tire, Raistlin coughed into a handkerchief then returned it to the folds of his robes. 
"Well, we had best get this over with," Raistlin said.  _What a day not to load levitate._

OOC: Balance  +3 (Armor +0, Rank +0, Dex +3)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 27, 2003)

Flint shakes his head and mutters "*No way I be a crossing that...*" _Balance check unskilled +1 -2 Armor Pen, -1 eek_ and watches Sturm to see how deep the water is...


----------



## Darkwolf (May 27, 2003)

"I don't like this either Raist.  I think the water might be safer though."
Caramon looks at the water and the log and decides that swimming would be easier and follows Sturm out in the water.

Swim check: +12 - 9 for weight = +3


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2003)

Goldmoon steps forwards onto the rope bridgeway, cautiously edging her way across.

(Balance +2 (0 ranks, +2 Dex))

*OOC:*  If we've lost Shalimar, I think we need to recruit a replacement player for Tanis.  Tanis is rather vital if we're following the novels at all.


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2003)

OOC: What they said about Tanis, I agree with.

IC:
  Tas skips out onto the bridge behind Goldmoon and starts working his way across.

(0 ranks, +/- 0 Armour, +4 Dex, +2 synergy from 8 ranks of Tumble = total +6)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 29, 2003)

_Ok, I'll post a recruitment thread for Tanis.  In the meantime, I asked Keia to play both Tanis and Raistlin._

Riverwind, Goldmoon, Tanis, Raistlin, and Tasslehoff start across the bridge while Caramon and Sturm enter the water.  Flint lags behind momentarily on the starting shore.  His choice proves wise, for the water depth appears unpredictable, sometimes coming up the the shoulders of the taller humans.

Tasslehoff and Tanis make it sucessfully to the far side.  Raistlin and Goldmoon have trouble with the slippery vines.  Riverwind walks confidently until he hits a weak rope.  Overbalancing, he falls from the bridge into the waters.

Unfortunately, it quickly becomes clear that something else lurks in the swamp.  Four wraithlike shapes rise from the deep and move to surround the three men in the water.

_Actions, please.  This will be a quick combat._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 29, 2003)

Flint will yell a battle cry at the top of his lungs to try and draw the wraith-things to him and away from those wading in the swamp. He will stand fairly close to the edge of the water but will not enter it. If any of them come towards him he will step back away from the water to draw them out (yelling and taunting all the while) and then attack them with axe and shield out. If nothing comes towards him and it looks like they are going to focus on those in the water, Flint will draw one of his +1 hand-axes to try and hit one and make it come after him... Flint is not going into the water UNLESS one of his friends is in dire need, and then he will take some deep breaths and steel himself as best he can...


----------



## Darkwolf (May 29, 2003)

Caramon will try to manouvre to be back-to-back with Sturm and then attack all who threaten his side of the formation.

"Sturm, lets move back-to-back so we don't get overwhelmed in the water!"


----------



## ErichDragon (May 29, 2003)

> "Sturm, lets move back-to-back so we don't get overwhelmed in the water!"




Sturm nods to Caramon and positions himself back to back, happy to fall into the old comraderie of their youth.  The _Brightblade_ is held high, ready to dispatch the wraiths back to the netherworld.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 29, 2003)

Riverwind will draw his sword and attempt to ward off the attack.  OOC: I see my luck carries through even someone else is rolling the dice.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

*Tanis Half-elven*

Tanis will call attention to the wraiths for those that hadn't seen them.  Drawing his trusted bow with one hand and smoothly pulling arrows with the other with practiced ease, Tanis will fire upon the creatures until the risk of hitting a companion is too great.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

*Raistlin Majere*

Raistlin, upon seeing the wraiths will call upon the Staff of Magius - "Shirak" releasing the light of the staff at its full intensity in hopes of causing the creatures to retreat.

Raistlin will make use of magic missiles against the creatures.  If personally threatened, he will use his lightning bolt.  If he is out of those spells (I'm not certain we've rested from the lizard fight in which he used those spells), he will strike with the Staff if they creatures approach him.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2003)

Tas will start twirling stones at the forms with his Hoopak.  IF he sees that it's not doing anything, however, he'll stop and call directions to his companions (Basically stuff like.. "Look out, he's gonna *SMACK* hit you... Uh, never mind.")


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2003)

Goldmoon calls out in alarm as Riverwind slips off the ropes.  She drops down into the water, swinging the crystal staff at any of the wraiths that attack the Plainsman.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 6, 2003)

The party of friends responds swiftly and well.  Sturm slashes the nearest shape with Brightblade, tearing away part of its substance.  Flint draws another one with his shouts and pounds it with an axe as it closes.  Riverwind scores a solid hit with his bastard sword, helped by Goldmoon's staff.

Raistlin's light gives the creatures pause, but it does not drive them away.  Tanis sees his arrows fly right through the creatures into the swamp, and Caramon is unable to hit them with his sword.  Tasslehoff slings a few stones then resorts to taunts.

When the creatures attack, the pain begins.  Flint and the three men in the water are all hit.  The claws do little physical harm (3 damage each), but each hit appears to sap the afflicted of vitality (Flint 1 Con damage, Sturm 5 Con, Caramon 3 Con, Riverwind 4 Con).

Despite the pain, the warriors fight on, hitting again and again.  Flint destroys his enemy with some help from Tanis, who draws his longsword when he sees that his arrows are ineffective.  Riverwind and Goldmoon banish a second from the light.  Sturm downs a third.  Only Caramon is left struggling, although a flight of magic missles from his brother momentarily distract the undead horror.

Those in the water quickly turn on the last foe, but it manages to claw Sturm again before it is dispersed by many attacks (3 Con damage, 3 hp damage).

The waters remain quiet as the four humans struggle to the far side.  It appears that Flint will either need to brave the bridge, hold his breath, or ask for help.


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

*Tanis*

Before two of the men get across, Tanis motions to Caramon and Sturm to go help Flint across the stream, knowing that Flint wouldn't ask for the help for himself (and how much he disliked water).

As everyone gets to the near bank, Tanis helps them up onto the bank.  "Is everyone okay? Did anyone get hurt by those creatures?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 6, 2003)

Flint grumbles his thanks to anyone helping him across. Once there he again silently vows never to cross water if he can help it. Only thing worst would have been going across in a boat with that blasted Kendar...


----------



## Jarval (Jun 6, 2003)

Goldmoon touches the staff to Riverwind's side, trying to heal the marks left by the creatures' claws.  After tending to her lover's wounds, she looks over to Tanis.

"What were those creatures?  We have been attacked twice in the last few days by foes for which I have no name.  Does some evil draw out these foul things?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 9, 2003)

Goldmoon is able to remove most of the pain for Riverwind and Caramon, and Flint is certain he will feel better by morning, but Sturm's wounds resist even the power of the staff.  If only there were a safe place for him to rest.

Continuing along the path through the woods, you come another crude bridge.  This time a giant ironclaw tree has fallen, spanning the waters to another section of ground.  Thick green moss drapes the log.

_I decided the staff had the effect of a lesser restoration on all three men.  Sturm is still down 4 Con.  The others are down 1 Con and will be fine after a night's rest._


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 9, 2003)

Sturm struggles onward, trying to mask his pain and fatigue from the others.  He will concentrate on his lineage and the oaths he has taken to himself, if not officially before the Knights of Solamnia.


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

*Tanis*

"I don't know, Goldmoon," Tanis replied.  "I am uncertain of what they were, undead probably, but nothing I've encounter before.  These are certainly strange times and threats seem to be around every corner."

"Once we are out of this area, I suggest we rest before continuing the journey," Tanis spoke to all. "We are quickly getting to the point where if we were threatened, we would have difficulty dealing with it."

Tanis will scout the area, checking to make sure they are on the right path [OOC: and making sure where we are heading, as I'm not certain].


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 11, 2003)

_You followed the tracks of plainsmen east into the swamps. So far your only option has been to follow the path._ 

Crossing the ironclaw bridge might be dangerous to those who have not slept in more than a day, and it presents a good defense against enemies from deeper in the swamps, so you rest before crossing.

When light comes to the swamp in the morning, it is pale and cold, filtered through many layers of vegetation.  The smells that surround you leave you with little appetite.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 11, 2003)

Flint chews on some hard black bread for his morning meal, trying to look unworried about the smells or sounds of the swamp. Of course this is all a front as the thought of sinking into some mire or stagnant pool is NOT how he want to end his days... better with axe in ones hands and dead enemies at your feet! He stares at the 'bridge' and past it, muttering to himself about the foolishness of this whole thing. Why not invite a family of Kenders into your home to do some inventorying instead?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 13, 2003)

In the morning Goldmoon examines Sturm's wounds again, and the staff heals his hurts.

Although the ironclaw bridge is treacherous, the party makes it across without disturbing other residents of the swamp.

Three hundred feet further the path branches in several directions.  To the north another vine bridge stretches into the swamp.  To the southeast the current patch of land continues, along with a faint path.

To the northeast an actual bridge spans two sections of ground.  Its ornate wooden latticework, carved to resemble vines, is broken in many places.  Two hooded figures stand on the north side of the bridge.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi All,

Given the low response rate, I am planning on closing this game.  I apologize if my own delays caused people to lose interest.  It appears I overestimated my ability to contribute regularly.

I appreciate the time and effort you put in to developing characters and roleplaying them.  It's clear you all have affinity for the Dragonlance heroes and setting.

Thanks for playing, and I hope to see you around the boards.

Sincerely,
Derek "GruTheWanderer" Poppink


----------



## Jarval (Jun 16, 2003)

Sorry to see this game go, I was enjoying the role of Goldmoon.  And sorry for not posting more often.  I've had a heck of a lot of college work to do over the last couple of weeks, and all of my PbP games have been suffering as a result.

Thanks for DMing, it was great fun while it lasted.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 16, 2003)

sniff, sniff... well it was fun while it lasted 
But that's cool, I totally understand and all. Thanks for running


----------

